# Nintendo DS lite - stupid way to fix fuse



## Kiaku (Aug 30, 2011)

After having this DS lite for a loooong time, the fuse blew on me when I inserted the DS Browser cart into the DS (It just doesn't seem to make sense to me how this could blow the fuse!!) I wanted to learn how to solder for a long time, but I don't seem to have the necessary tools. I decided to go easy and buy a Circuit Writer Pen from Radioshack, but then I found out it costs around $20 (That's right, I'm poor). Since I have bad patience, I decided to do this my own way:

*Super Glue + aluminum foil + a pink stylus = Win!*

Picture:


Spoiler












Underneath the stylus is the aluminum foil covering the F2 fuse.

This is only temporary. My father used to solder, so he's going to bring me the tools tomorrow, since they're at his workplace. Now I can use my original R4 cart instead of that freakin' outdated  R4III!!

Edit: Grammatical error


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 30, 2011)

This is in off-topic....... why?


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would want to fix their fuse this way, so this is pretty off-topic...


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 30, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> I don't see why anyone would want to fix their fuse this way, so this is pretty off-topic...



Strikes me as a hacking DS thread, considering that's what you did.
Your call I guess.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 30, 2011)

This is... surprisingly genius. I would love to see the after-results!


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting. Though this doesn't mean anything to me. That tiny super thin switch on my old DSL snapped when I took it apart. (You know, that tiny part that connects the switch to that super thin part that sticks out of it?) So my DSL is just a spare screen or spare parts should I ever need them.


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 30, 2011)

someonewhodied said:
			
		

> Interesting. Though this doesn't mean anything to me. That tiny super thin switch on my old DSL snapped when I took it apart. (You know, that tiny part that connects the switch to that super thin part that sticks out of it?) So my DSL is just a spare screen or spare parts should I ever need them.



Well, I snapped the power switch too. The top screen's broken, the left speaker's gone, the y button's broken, touch screen broken, and the bottom screen is starting to have weird yellowish colors (probably because I'm using a usb mini-b 5pin as the charger). Yet I still use this DS, but only for testing.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Super glue is a good way to stop conductivity so be careful with that


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 30, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Super glue is a good way to stop conductivity so be careful with that



yeah I know. I've tried doing the super glue trick for like 3 times, and then it finally worked. a toothpick didn't help, so i used a stylus... i'm so eager to learn soldering skills since I have so much devices to fix!!


----------



## MSaki (Aug 30, 2011)

i dont see why any one cant get the correct fuse for the ds and use a needle to hold it in place while resoldiring the new one also it is very bad to bridge more than 1 all i can say is it will be a mess later on.

any ways idk why you used a stylus just put a spec of it on the fuse hold it in playe with some thing small while still hot pull item out of glue.

not my problem so im out of here.


----------



## MSaki (Aug 30, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















good to here you would love to solder have fun with that also nice job with the ds download thing as its alot easyer then the drunken coder adhoc transfer glitch.

if you need anything just msg cya

also bottomscreen wouldnt get discolored do to that for the power swith just solder a new one in whenc you get the hang of it and finally the rest is replaceable if not solderable.

enjoy your day.


----------



## Ace (Aug 30, 2011)

I gotta ask, because I truly don't know.... does this blowing fuse problem ONLY happen on DS Lites? Because from what I see here, there seems to be a trend of faults in the DS Lite in some parts (like the fuseblowing and wifi) in comparison to the DS Phat. Then again, the DS Lite offered a better screen/sound too, right?


----------



## MSaki (Aug 30, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I gotta ask, because I truly don't know.... does this blowing fuse problem ONLY happen on DS Lites? Because from what I see here, there seems to be a trend of faults in the DS Lite in some parts (like the fuseblowing and wifi) in comparison to the DS Phat. Then again, the DS Lite offered a better screen/sound too, right?




happens when there is a bridge in either of the ds or gba game slots or a surge/ fail in the power conector and or hardware.

basicly happened with and ds from ds phat to 3ds :/


----------



## .Chris (Aug 30, 2011)

My first attempt at fixing the fuse with soldering... Eh, not so well.

This might help me fix me broken DS Lite, but if I did what you did, how would i remove the stylus?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Aug 30, 2011)

DX sells replacement fuses if want the protection from a brown out.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/repair-parts-...-nds-lite-42947

Otherwise any shorting will make the DS lite work again without the fuse protection.


----------



## .Chris (Aug 30, 2011)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> DX sells replacement fuses if want the protection from a brown out.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/repair-parts-...-nds-lite-42947
> 
> Otherwise any shorting will make the DS lite work again without the fuse protection.


Shorting?


----------



## nintendorep (Sep 24, 2011)

HMMm nice!  had the same problem with my nintendo ds and i got alot of help from nintendorepairshop.com with their ds repair kit its a very easy task and they also had very informative free guides on repairing stuff like that ....guess they still have them...


----------

